
First Co-Founders MeetUp: Lessons Learned - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/11/19/first-co-founders-meetup-lessons-learned/
======
dannyr
Alain,

Thanks for organizing it.

Some people I talked and including myself are looking for prospective
cofounders who share the same interests (e.g. local, cars, etc.)

I suggest providing any easier way for people to know that. Maybe add tags on
the nameplate like (Danny R - sports, food, travel)

~~~
alain94040
I agree in principle, but I still have to figure out the logistics. Would it
be enough to have that info on the badges? Do 3 words define you and will you
spend your time walking around and reading people's micro-resume? Or does it
need to be done online before the event?

